# For those who work at shelters



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right place but it seemed like as good a place as any . For you that run and/or work at shelters and rescues , I commend you and give you thanks . How you do it day in and day out is beyond me .I say this becuse it has to be a heart wrenching job . I myself would go across the counter at people for the reasons they dump their dogs off at the pound . The last time we were there was when we picked out Izzy and after leaving my wife made me promise never take her to the shelter again , she can't handle it , she ended up in the parking lot crying . And while we were there I stood and shook with rage after seeing all the dogs and reading cards on the cages of the reasons why the people put them there . I've toyed with the idea of volunteering myself , but I don't think I can handle it and I would more than likely end up in trouble because I have a hot temper and more so against people who mistreat and abuse animals . And I consider dropping your dog off at the pound because it's to hyper , it eats to much , it's to old or the color of it's coat doesn't match the color of the new couch or what ever all the other silly reasons people put their dog's in shelters and pounds for abuse . 
I know , there has to be a special place in heaven for you all and for all the dogs that never found a home , they have already spent their time in hell .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I volunteered at a shelter for many long hours in a week right up until new management took over and they changed policies that allowed anyone with the money to adopt no matter how horrid the person was. I am like you sound. I could easily jump across the counter at people that dump their animals with lame excuses. I got along great with all of the employees at the shelter and they would "sic" me on some of the folks. I always try to be nice as education is the key to making permanent changes for the animals. Some folks, just won't get it. I could tell you stories that would make your head spin, but I won't. I think you should volunteer. They need you, and it is a Nobel thing to do. I think everyone should volunteer for awhile. If you cannot do hands on with the animals, there are so many other things that you can do. Most shelters even do "call backs." These you can do from the comfort of your own home. If you get in with a well run shelter it can be the most rewarding experience of your life. Yes, it is sad for many that come in the front door and leave through the back. For them, there story ends there but for many it is a beginning. The animals lucky enough to get a second chance make it all worth it. If it were not for volunteers many more of these animals would not be adopted. Everyone can help in some way. Starting with making sure all of your animals are spayed/neutered and that you are an advocate for spay/neuter when you see others. Remember more flies with honey. Save your temper for those that deserve it.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I worked at a shelter before working for a vet. It's heart-wrenching work, especially working on the "recieving" end like I did. 

Most volunteers either don't deal with the public, or work on the adoption side of things. It's much easier watching them to go homes than it is watching them come in.

There's also other ways you can help out. Donate items on their wish list. Organize or volunteer at fun raisers. Take photos for their websites. Offer to work on their newsletters. Offer to walk or bathe or train dogs. Foster.

I donate arts & crafts for rescues to raffle off because I can make something that will raise more money than I could afford to give.


----------



## BriMac35 (Nov 17, 2006)

I still may if I can subdue my passions . I do donate a lot of food and what not to my local shelter . My problem with them is that they don't work with the dogs to help socialize them or give them basic obedience . They stick them in a pin wait a few days and then put them down . It being a county run shelter they tend to hire undisrables , people who don't care one way or another if the animal gets a home or not . I asked about this and was told they hire them so it would be easier when the time came to put a dog or cat down . Huh ! I could at least try and make soe changes from the inside though . I'll have to think on it .


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I know what you mean - sometimes I think I am far to passionate to be in the shelter world. It's hard to deal with the people and it doubly hard to leave the dogs every night.

That's why I do it though - for the dogs. Regardless of how angry I might be with the past owner, all thoughts of them go out of my mind when I have an animal to care for. You don't jump over the desk to throttle the deadbeats, because a few feet away there is a dog waiting to be taken care of.

As for working with the dog's behavior/obedience - this is pretty typical for public shelters. There aren't enough people (volunteer or otherwise) that each dog can be taken out and worked like that. It's not ideal, no...but I wouldn't necessarily give anyone a big fault for it.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

I volunteer at our local animal shelter, and it is run by the county. I just mainly help with excercising and socializing dogs, although sometimes they have me filing papers and stuff like that. I go in whenever I can and walk some dogs, working on their manners and such. However, since they have so many dogs, I never really 'train' the dogs I get out, just point them in the right direction. 

Our shelter is the same as you said, Dakota, they don't have enough volunteers or workers to get all the dogs out and get them obedience trained. The best they can do is try and take the dogs out at least once every two days; but usually the dogs get out more.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought I would have trouble being a shelter volunteer, but it isn't nearly as difficult for me as I thought it would be. My mother is a hospice chaplain and I tend to think of my shelter work as doggy chaplaincy. I know that these dogs are all going to leave my life for one reason or another. It is my job to make the brief time that I spend with them as happy, as peaceful, and as pain free as it can be. I cannot fix everything or everyone, but I can provide a few good minutes to the creature that is right in front of me.


----------

